# whats the highest benchmark yall have got in quadrent



## phonegeek1998 (Mar 7, 2012)

whats the highest quadrent yall have gotton in quadrent standard


----------



## ZStab15 (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't think I will ever get it this high again, good thing I took a screen shot.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I noticed you posted about the Galaxy S Aviator and "getting it to run like a dual core". I assume this is related. This phone is never going to run like a dual core, and quadrant is a useless and artificial number. The high quadrant scores you see from this phone are mainly an artifact of the way it handles I/O unrealistically favoring ext4 filesystesm.

That said, this phone can run quite smooth on a custom rom and kernel, but you'll never get dual core performance from it.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

32xx is the highest I've gotten, but the Nexus is still smoother than the Charge.


----------



## ZStab15 (Nov 27, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> I noticed you posted about the Galaxy S Aviator and "getting it to run like a dual core". I assume this is related. This phone is never going to run like a dual core, and quadrant is a useless and artificial number. The high quadrant scores you see from this phone are mainly an artifact of the way it handles I/O unrealistically favoring ext4 filesystesm.
> 
> That said, this phone can run quite smooth on a custom rom and kernel, but you'll never get dual core performance from it.


We will never have dual core performance on the Charge, but my friend has a Droid Bionic rooted and he says my charge runs a lot better than his phone. I will never understand that with the single core ARM and the 375MB of ram we have to work with. It's not the best phone ever, but not the worst phone ever as everyone seems to make it out sometimes (even if it is a fascinate with 4G radios).


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

ZStab15 said:


> We will never have dual core performance on the Charge, but my friend has a Droid Bionic rooted and he says my charge runs a lot better than his phone. I will never understand that with the single core ARM and the 375MB of ram we have to work with. It's not the best phone ever, but not the worst phone ever as everyone seems to make it out sometimes (even if it is a fascinate with 4G radios).


No, it's not a bad phone at all. If I had to pick another single-core phone to own, this is the only one I'd consider. Yet, at the same time, the only reason I own it is because of Verizon ending their unlimited data plans when they did, so I had to make the jump from AT&T earlier than I'd planned.


----------



## scarygood536 (Aug 11, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> No, it's not a bad phone at all. If I had to pick another single-core phone to own, this is the only one I'd consider. Yet, at the same time, the only reason I own it is because of Verizon ending their unlimited data plans when they did, so I had to make the jump from AT&T earlier than I'd planned.


This is the same reason why I got the charge. At the time it was the charge or the T-bolt. The T-bolt got bad reviews and kinda sucked. I really wanted the Bionic but I'm kinda glad I didn't wait to get it.

It's pretty much been said, Quadrant scores don't accurately depict performance of this device or any really. I've had my quadrant score "higher" than stock Nexus S. Does it mean it is as smooth and fast? nope, in fact I can guarantee the charge is slower and laggy. as Shrike pointed out it is the I\O that is making the scores so high. But if your curious mine was 2400.


----------



## hvc1911 (Sep 30, 2011)

The highest quadrant score I got was 3047 on Ep3ha with IMO's 3.1.0 voodoo kernel oc'ed to 1300 in tegrak. The smoothest experience I've had is on eclipse 1.4 with pbj 1/30, ext4, and oc'ed to 1300, but my quadrant scores are only around 1950. quadrant really is meaningless. I get higher scores with IMO's kernel, but pbj is definitely better.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## electron (Aug 23, 2011)

hvc1911 said:


> The highest quadrant score I got was 3047 on Ep3ha with IMO's 3.1.0 voodoo kernel oc'ed to 1300 in tegrak. The smoothest experience I've had is on eclipse 1.4 with pbj 1/30, ext4, and oc'ed to 1300, but my quadrant scores are only around 1950. quadrant really is meaningless. I get higher scores with IMO's kernel, but pbj is definitely better.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


This. The highest quadrant score I've ever seen on my device is 3300 (or something like that) overclocked to 1.6GHz on a Gummy GBE, but Eclipse 1.4 at stock clockspeeds runs way smoother, and usually only gets about 2000 in the new quadrant (with no OC). In my opinion, a generally smoother experience is better than a high benchmark. Remember, some people have gotten over 5 or 6 thousand on the origional Atrix, but that doesn't make it the fastest phone ever.


----------

